# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Ervaringen met Zyprexa gevraagd aub!

## krekeltje

neem paar dagen 2.5 mg Zyprexa. Ik ga tamelijk vroeg slapen elke dag en sta op om 6u. Maar ik denk dat die Zyprexa nog fel aan het werken is op mijn slaapspieren hoor de ganse dag. Ik neem ze nochtans in om 21u savonds.Denk dat dit zware tabak is :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Sadie

Ik kreeg het ooit voorgeschreven bij chronische slaapproblemen tijdens het afbouwen van benzo's. Van zyprexa word je langzaam een zombie, ik vond het niet fijn op een gegeven moment gestopt want ik kon mezelf niet meer vinden en hing alleen nog maar op de bank, kwam geen woord meer uit me, beetje als lithium werkt het, verdoofd gewoon alles totdat je zelfs geen plezier meer voelen kan, tenminste ik niet.

Is idd zware tabak.

Zit je in een psychose?

----------


## tchupke

van Zyprexa werd ik ook moe en lusteloos. Ik ben dan overgeschakeld naar Abilify 10mg en toen ging het heel wat beter, hoewel ik me nog regelmatig moe voel, maar veel minder erg dan met Zyprexa.

----------


## boksken

Hallo, ik neem ook zyprexa maar heb daar eigenlijk weining last van. Ik neem die s'avonds en ik slaap daar goed van, zo heb ik mijn slaappillen kunnen achterwege laten. Naar't schijnt krijg je daar wel een grote eetlust van maar nog niks van gemerkt
groetjes

----------


## sietske763

seroquel is ook een goed alternatief.
de xr versie is gereguleerde afgifte, dan ben je wel wat duf s,ochtends,
maar de gewone versie is helemaal uitgewerkt als je wakker wordt.

----------


## klonoxan

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

